# nissan xtrail stalling



## tempry (Jan 29, 2010)

vehicle 2002 T30 Xtrail 2.5 L - have just had the head removed and recond due to blown head gasket. just prior to this had crankangle sensor replaced as vehicle would stop for no reason at a variety of revs. the vehicle is now idling rough and stalls at low revs. I have taken it back to my mechanic and his scan tool registers no faults - to his credit he took my car to local nissan and had them use their diagnostic tool , same result no faults recorded however they reset throttle control to factory specs. vehicle operated fine for approx 10 klms but has reverted back to rough idling and stalling at low speeds. Could this possibly be an injector problem ?? Any help would be appreciated.

tempry


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

let's move this to the correct section. Next time, please be more thorough in your quest to find a section rather than posting wherever you click.


----------

